

Nimblebit Responds to Zynga's New Game - pearkes
https://s3.amazonaws.com/nbpromo/dearzynga.jpg

======
adziki
eh, it's close, and probably on some level derived from, but certainly
different enough. Congrats on being game of the year?

------
FredBrach
By the way, it's surprising and welcome to see how much people like games
which are based on construction and crafting.

